# Destiny Farm Archery Shoot Dates



## BowSlayer (Dec 27, 2013)

January 12
February 9
March 23
April 27
June 8
July 26 (Coon Shoot)
August 31 (Hunter Shoot)

Destiny Farm Archery
1604 Armstrong Drive
Thomson GA 
706-220-0068
www.destinyfarmarchery.org
All Money classes $20.00 entry fee with 50%** pay back

*Classes: *
*Practice Round* - $10.00

*Money*
Open Money - $20.00 45 yds- 290fps
Senior Money- $20.00 45 yds - 290fps
Known 45 - $20.00 45yds - 290fps


*Trophy*: $15.00
Open Trophy- $15.00 45yds 290fps
Hunter - Fixed pins, magnification allowed, 12 inch stabilizer 40yds- 280fps
Women Hunter- fixed pins, no magnification, 30yds - 260fps 
Bow Novice - Fixed pins, no magnification, 30yds - 280fps
Young Adult- (15-17) 40yds-280fps
Youth- (13-14) 30yds- 240fps
Eagles 12 under 25yds 230fps (Must have parental supervision) Medallion $5.00
Traditional – Recurve or long bow, no sights - 25yds 


•	No 14 rings counted 
•	Food will be served at all tournaments
•	Anyone may shoot an unknown class and then pay again to shoot a known class.
•	All rules will be posted at the shoot site
•	Additional classes will be added if participation warrants.


----------



## olinprice (Dec 28, 2013)

Bump


----------



## olinprice (Dec 29, 2013)

Bump


----------



## dirttracker84 (Dec 30, 2013)

TTT

For a great place to shoot
David & Curt keep up the good
 work..


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Jan 1, 2014)

What are the shoot times?


----------



## olinprice (Jan 1, 2014)

Usually 9 to 3 but dont quote me


----------



## BowSlayer (Jan 1, 2014)

TrailBlazer999 said:


> What are the shoot times?



8am to 3pm or so.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## BowSlayer (Jan 4, 2014)

Course is set. Hope to see everyone next Sunday, Jan. 12th.


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 6, 2014)

Great course to shoot.  Since its the first shoot of the year the distances for the novice and hunter class will be slightly shorter to get you ready for the rest of the season. Open class shooters....not a chance. The course is set to allow you to practice and get ready for Gainsville in a few weeks. 
  Its a good set for those who want to get serious and for those that just want to have fun. Hope to see everyone there. Go to www. destinyfarmarchery.org for details and directions. .........


----------



## watermedic (Jan 6, 2014)

See you guys this weekend!!


----------



## BowSlayer (Jan 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## olinprice (Jan 9, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Hunter0884 (Jan 10, 2014)

Can't wait


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jan 10, 2014)

Keep it to the top!!


----------



## olinprice (Jan 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## olinprice (Jan 12, 2014)

Yall come on out today and enjoy a great course and awesome people


----------



## olinprice (Jan 12, 2014)

If you didnt make it out today u missed an awesome shoot great tune up for asa Florida


----------

